# Staten Island, New York



## SIPLOWGUY (Mar 21, 2002)

I presently have one truck. A clean 93 F150 with a 7&1/2' Fisher. I work for a snow removal company as well as having a small clientel. I am also part of "Essential personel for the City of New York". I am availiable but should be called. 718-966-9886 Mike


----------

